# Miscarriage



## wild hills (Jan 23, 2011)

Just had an alpine doe miscarry don't know for sure how far along she was ~ i do have a picture. no hair on the kid. the sack was no where in site, and since our does usually clean up well, i figure the placenta was ingested as well as the sack. only change is we had thrown some branches from our short needle pine tree. this doe will have a large pile of pellets regularly, and if she doesn't potty regular, she ends up with a very large or multiple large piles of loose feces, not actually diareah, but clumpy, not pellety. she just went thru this yesterday. Never had this miscarriage thing happen before in our 30+ years of having goats. she is fine- we have 8 other does. if we separate any of the alpines, they all go all but ballistic, so not sure separating her is the best idea. is it POSSIBLE for her to have live healthy kids still and to carry them to term? thanks in advance


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Was it a ponderosa pine? Those type of pine trees will make them abort. 

She could have also been slammed hard in the side, making her abort. Moldy hay or grain could have done it. If any other does start aborting, I would start them all on tetracycline and treat for chlamydia. Or there could have just been something wrong with the kid and it was natures way of taking care of it.
While highly unlikely, it is possible for them to carry the other kid(s) to term after aborting one of them.


----------



## wild hills (Jan 23, 2011)

She has passed another kid. It was not ponderosa pine. Checked and was relieved. Yes, she could have been rammed. Our current herd is the roudiest ever. I will get some pens up to divide the does. I have a Travis daughter and buck - they are so persnickety and the rest if the herd doesnt like them. Stressful, but she is a 3 gallon/day milker and want to get the bloodlines merged. I will contact my vet on Monday. She has some Nubian and boer in her- n e chance she may come in to heat in a few months?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, most likely was hit hard. I am sorry for the losses.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Sorry to hear this. I guess it is possible for her to come in heat in a few months with the nubian and Boer in her but I wouldn't bet money on it. Good luck I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## wild hills (Jan 23, 2011)

Wondering if she needs some penicillun---


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

As long as she cleans out normally she should be fine.


----------



## wild hills (Jan 23, 2011)

Our does usually clean all up well- there was only a few spots of blood on the hay - no sack or placenta- i figure she cleaned them ip, but no way to know for positive


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I mean her uterus should clean out ok. Just watch for any smelly discharge or anything that isn't normal.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, just keep an eye on her for a couple of weeks.


----------



## wild hills (Jan 23, 2011)

Yes. Also having our vet out this afternoon- another doe is puffy in the back - she was seen being bred in Sept. Still a month early


----------



## wild hills (Jan 23, 2011)

*Miscarriage ~ vet visit*

Vet had brought the machine to check to see if our other does were pregnant ~ didn't do it because they clearly looked pregnant ! One of our other does was discharging the clear sticky string and is uddering up- another one is uddering up and really puffy. Out vet and I agree these signs could be typical of the does body preparing for kidding a month later. And the fact is there is nothing we could do soon enough to intervene if they are in the process of miscarrying. She is doing some research and will run by what she finds out~ maybe tetracyclene.. also is going do a fecal on the doe that miscarried. 
I did not move the bucks out into the lounging area, and they have been violent this year-haven't been in the past. So we are figuring she got rammed. Vet agreed that the kids were about 1 month premature, which agreed with our records.... I was anxious for milk to keep our milk kefir going, but not in getting it this way. I appreciate the replies. It is encouraging on this end. We are watching and will be taking temps ~ our vets clinic is down the back road from us not quite a mile ~ very convenient !


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Did the doe that aborted have any milk? Sometimes the milk will come in. 
Chlamydia can cause abortion storms. Your vet would know what antibiotic to help prevent that next breeding season.


----------



## wild hills (Jan 23, 2011)

Yes, she has milk- no colostrum. And not near the milk she would have normally.


----------



## wild hills (Jan 23, 2011)

Just an update. Vet and I decided to see what went on with our other two does showing signs of kidding about a month early. Both are doing well with no new signs nor labor starting. Our does usually kid at the onset/middle of a storm. And it is snowing and blowing bad out there tonite. I will check them in a bit- at chore time all were well ...bucks are separated. All are getting plenty to eat, lots of bedding to keep warm, salt/mineral and water. Doors latched shut so the wind won't blow them open .... Now we wait ...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is good. Good luck!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

sending good thoughts your way that they wait until closer to due date.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent. Hope all will remain OK.


----------

